# How/ what to feed baby goat?



## crochetedcupcake (Nov 1, 2013)

We just purchased a 5 day old baby goat from our local amish. 

I have yet to weigh her! She feels like she's about 5lbs. 

They were feeding her 9 oz 2 x a day. 
From what I've taken notes on and read her feedings should be smaller and more frequently. Is this correct? She is on milk replacer... I know everyone has different views for this type of feeding but what is the recommended amount of fat/protein to be feeding them. I want to make sure everything I give her is worth it.

My next question do I need to put hay and grain out for her already? Is grass/ alfalfa hay okay? 

What type of grain? I looked at fleet farm they carry a bag labeled for goats and sheep (no added copper) is this okay? Does anyone make their own feed? If so what is your recipe? I have clean oats and barley along with Boss would i be able to utilize these for her? 

Does she need minerals now? 

I like to have things on hand.. If she were to scour what could I give her. *she is completely fine right now but these things can happen so quickly!!!!

Thanks in advance I really appreciate all the help I can get!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just the milk is fine for now. I would be feeding at least 4 times per day. What brand of milk replacer? What is the protein and fat percentages? Can you actually weigh her?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The more times a day the better but you can get away with 2 times a day and they they still grow very well. You can stretch the replacer a bit by adding whole milk to it as well. As Karen said, dont worry about solid feed until the 3 or 4 week point and even then they will only nibble on.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

See if you can find Land O'Lakes Does Match milk replacer. If not, the protein level should be right about 24% and the fat content should be close to 28%. At 5 days old, she should be getting 4 bottles spaced at 6 hours apart. I would keep alfalfa leaves in front of her. My dam raised kids are nibbling at hay by 24 to 48 hours of age. The leaves from alfalfa hay are easy for a kid to eat - poke her nose in them to show her they are there.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TDG-Farms said:


> As Karen said, dont worry about solid feed until the 3 or 4 week point and even then they will only nibble on.


I have to disagree with this. I have never had a bottle baby that wasn't eating hay in earnest by 2 weeks of age - most of them earlier. But, I also gather up alfalfa leaves and keep them in front of my bottle kids from day 1.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya most of em will nibble but not actually eat until the 3rd week. Or at least thats the way it is here. But I still fill the creep feeder early. When the early kids come up to the adult feeder at feeding time, I get the hint and fill theirs (3 flakes of alfalfa). But I dont have to add to it for another week or two.


----------



## Juperlative (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm personally not a fan of replacer. I've had better luck with whole store bought milk, add a can of evap milk, and a cup of buttermilk (all full fat if possible). My bottle kids are always growthier and bigger at weaning than their dam raised siblings. The can of evap adds the needed fat, and the buttermilk breaks down the fat globules in the whole milk so the goats can digest it easier. The results are striking, for less cost.

For a goat that young, I would feed what it will eat every 4-6 hours, but not overnight, I need my sleep. They don't eat much in the beginning, and it's a good value to get them growing at this point. I gradually extend the time between bottles, allowing them to eat as much as they want. Typically 8 week olds are down to 2 bottles a day, and they drink about a liter per. By then, they are eating quite a bit of hay and grain (I use a 16% dairy concentrate with calf manna added). I bottle them until 3 mos.
Any change can cause some scours until they adjust, and often they adapt and correct on their own. If I feel the need, I'll either add a little water to the next few bottles until the proper rumen adjustments have been made, or I'll replace a feeding with electrolytes if I am concerned about dehydration. If a kid gets bad scours for some reason, I back off on milk all together, giving electrolytes until I see some improvement...then I offer watered down bottles, gradually getting them where they need to be digestively. 
If your growing a keeper for your herd, it can be worth the additional effort to grow them nice. Sometimes what is commonly done (feeding a rationed amount 2 times a day) is because it's whats best for the breeder, not necessarily the kid, or you. It can be done, but likely you'll not get a doe ready to breed that year, or a wether that will provide a big frame to pack meat on.
I offer 2nd cutting alfalfa (cause thats what I feed) from the beginning, they dont really go after it until they are older.... but I have noticed if the kids follow me out to the barn when I feed, they start diving into hay right away....perhaps it's a learned or responsive behavior? 
This is what I do for my meat breed goats (they give me good conversion for what I put in), and dairy doelings I want to keep. I have the time, and have figured out that for me, it's worth the cost of additional milk feedings. Really, what you do should depend on whats practical for you, and what will give you the results you want.

Thats just my 2 cents for variety, good luck!


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

I used Does match replacer.. But I would feed for frequent than twice a day.. If you can weigh her and take her weight x 16 x 10%=. The amount of oz she should have per day.. I would divide that into 4 bottles per day for the first two weeks.. Weigh her every week and adjust for weight.. I did 4 bottles a day for first 2 weeks, 3 a day for weeks 2-4 then 2 bottles a day for weeks 4-6 then weeks 6-8 one bottle per day.. I offered grain, hay, and water from week one.. They will just nibble it for a while but it will help them learn if it is there to try.. Good Luck!!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## crochetedcupcake (Nov 1, 2013)

First thanks for all the replies!

The milk replacer that our fleet farm had was advance multi species (I know I know) it's the only bag they had. It's 20/20 obviously not enough for a growing animal. 

Weighted her this morning she's coming in at 7lbs??? She feels much lighter than that... wonder if my scale is off.

I will be going into town to see what feed our coop has and then figure that out. 

I did see calf manna at fleet farm think I might get some of that and mix with the sheep/goat grain.... If I can't find anything else.


Once again thank you all

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## crochetedcupcake (Nov 1, 2013)

Just did the math for her weight she should be eatting 2.8oz every 4 hours. Does this include during the middle of the night?? Does that even seem like a good amount? If she was already getting 9 oz 2 x a day? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She probably needs a little more than that per bottle. You don't have to feed through the night. I would do 4 bottles per day.

As far as amount, you can tell when they are too hungry. I increase amount by half an ounce per bottle.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah I would do 3-4 oz 4 times a day.. And I never fed during the night.. 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey superlative, did you use 1 gallon of whole milk, one can of evaporated milk & 1 cup buttermilk? Thanks


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

crochetedcupcake said:


> The milk replacer that our fleet farm had was advance multi species (I know I know) it's the only bag they had. It's 20/20 obviously not enough for a growing animal.
> 
> I will be going into town to see what feed our coop has and then figure that out.
> 
> ...


See if you can find Super Lamb milk replacer. I've raised quite a few kids on it before ADM came into town. It has around 24% protein and 30% fat. If all you can find is the multi-species milk replacer, you would probably be farther ahead to go with the whole milk, evaporated milk, and buttermilk recipe for your kid.


----------



## crochetedcupcake (Nov 1, 2013)

Update she been doing just fine with 4 oz bottles 4 a day. She's been nibbling at some hay. 

So should our local/ surrounding areas don't offer goat chow. 

Should I feed her sheep/goat feed? Is calf manna a top dressing? Or can I mix it in there? Is there maybe a recipe/ homemade mix of grains I could give her?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I only feed feeds that are formulated for goats because they usually contain more copper. I can't help you with the Calf Manna because I've never fed it. I discovered a long time ago that young animals catch on to eating a lot sooner if the feed has a little something extra, smell and taste wise, to tempt them, so I buy a bag of specialty feed such as S'more Fill(oats with little bits of marshmallow in it), or Monkey Munch (tastes and smells like bananas), or swipe a handful or two of Total Equine(with his permission) each day from a college kid that boards his horses here. Yes, the specialty feeds cost more, but I figure it is worth the extra cost because it gets my kids eating, gaining, and growing faster than on milk alone, gets their rumens going, and allows me to wean faster with no ill effects.


----------

